# Lexapro for IBS-d ??



## Marylou (Jul 26, 2004)

My doctor wants me to take 5mg of lexapro for my ibs , I have ugly D !! anyone take lexapro for the d?thanks Marylou


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

my dr gave me 10mg lexapro allegedly for IBS D too...Been taking it for a month...The only thing I notice about it, its like a sleeping pill...no difference in IBS


----------



## Marylou (Jul 26, 2004)

question, what kind of side effects do you or did you have? do you take anything else? I'm going nuts with this stuff. I'm really scared to take meds but I'm sure I need them.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

well everyone certainly reacts differently so don't go by me...When I realized I was sleeping or "resting" like 18hrs a day and at first I thought it was great I knew the dosage was too strong...I cut back last week to 1/2 tablets and it was better but I am afraid of a big weight gain with all that inactivity so I decided to stop taking them...P.S.I never noticed any change in the IBS the whole time I was taking them...Other side effects? a headache and nausea that lasted a week or so and went away...


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I take mine in the morning and noticed I yawned alot but did not feel overly sleepy. That was just for the first week and I had no other side effects. I was having constant headaches before I took the lexapro and it really helped that for me. I just went on a trip for a week and forgot to take the meds with me and towd the end of my trip my stomach felt worse and my headaches are back. Also I have had no wieght gain and even lost wieght. Oh I take 10mg.


----------



## Marylou (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks, I still haven't taken mine but I haven't had reall bad d either so, who knows maybe I've been misdx. Now what!! sheesh. I don't know if it's all my nerves or what. Take care all


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Just wanted to check back in and say that I have noticed a big differnce in my ibsd since taking lexapro. I used to take questran every single day to keep from having d and now I only need it twice a week. So for me the lexapro is great and I have no other side effects.


----------

